
No design is new: Medium, AirBNB, Flipboard, Beats are replicas of older logos - Geekette
https://twitter.com/spencerchen/status/725114098107609089
======
Geekette
The images showing these logos in use at other companies decades ago are pages
from a book titled _Trademarks & Symbols of the World: The Alphabet in Design_
by Yasaburo Kuwayama (1989).

